
EU raises eyebrows at possible US encryption ban - Liriel
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2019/11/27/eu-raises-eyebrows-at-possible-us-encryption-ban/
======
zapttt
would be great for africa. south america pass mostly trhu north america. if
this happens, the anemic pipes used as backup that goes to africa and then
europe would be beefed up significantly.

